# Steering Wheel Vibration



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm getting a strange vibration from my steering wheel @ about 40-60mph and 2-3K RPM. I've had the wheels balanced, belts, and water pump changed recently but still vibrates. Can I get some help?
92 240 SE


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Seeing how Ive been in nearly 27 tire blowouts.... How old are your tires? and hows your alinement


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

make sure they are inflated correctly too


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Tire pressure is fine 29psi and I'm not sure about the alignment. The tires are brand new Kuhmo Escta 711.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Tire pressure is fine 29psi and I'm not sure about the alignment. The tires are brand new Kuhmo Escta 711.


It is most likely alignment, a bent wheel, joints, or your tyres are messed up internally or were installed improperly. (uneven wear can cause vibrations too but since they are new, I doubt they have already worn).


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

are they stock rims? I run 37psi in my 17's


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

alignment probably most likely i would think.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres another question... hows your rotors?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I would have to check my rotors, their status is unknown. As far as the tire/rims are 16 not stock. This problem started when I put the new tires on and had my belts replaced in the same week.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> I would have to check my rotors, their status is unknown. As far as the tire/rims are 16 not stock. This problem started when I put the new tires on and had my belts replaced in the same week.


29 PSI sounds a bit low...and if the tyres are defective they can make the exact problems you described.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I increased tire pressure and there is no change. If anything, I think its getting worse now the range is greater 45-80mph @ 2-3K rpm. Its not the same kinda vibration you get from doing 120 down the highway its more like the wheel is turn left and right really fast. I really need help with this, I cant afford anymore problems.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> I increased tire pressure and there is no change. If anything, I think its getting worse now the range is greater 45-80mph @ 2-3K rpm. Its not the same kinda vibration you get from doing 120 down the highway its more like the wheel is turn left and right really fast. I really need help with this, I cant afford anymore problems.


It only happens in a certain rev range? And their are so many possibilities. Where do you live at? Going to a shop and getting them to look at it might be the best bet. if you live near MD, I can hook you up with some good guys to help you out.

edit: whoops, I see your from cali. Their are a lotta Cali guys around here and I'm sure someone would be glad to get you a good name


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

hey bro its probably alignment and or your bushings, i have a 90 240sx and the bushings are bad so i would look at your bushings also


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

aslo check the your p/s pump is all good..if its bad the vibrations could be that..also, make sure your wheels arent warped or bent..try this..if you have the same size wheels/tires on all fours, rotate them and drive like that for a while to see if thats it..


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I get intermittent (sp?) vibrations starting at around 110km/h, and totally dependant on the slope of the road. One of my wheels was egged when I went to get them balanced, and they did not suggest to me any useful information as to how to figure it out.

I am pretty certain that it is a bushing of some sort.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

I agree with most everyone else about upping the tire pressure to about 35-39 psi, and having yoru alignment checked.

Not to be a doomsayer, but I have had one set of Kumho Ecsta Supra 711's and 2 sets of 712's (on different cars...both cars came with them  ) and they both suck for tracking, shaking, etc. IMO a shitty tire all around. Next time, try Dunlop Sport FM901's.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

i had the same 711 tires...i had 205/40/16...they also vibrated and my car went to the right when i let go of the wheel...i had Gram Light 57C's with my tires(40psi)...i just recently got bigger tires to help with the wheelwell gap..that also helped the vibration...i got 205/55/16's...hope that helps...also could be rotors...i know mine are bad


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well like I said I didn't have the problem with the stock 15's but after I got the new 16's it started. I had them balanced w/ no results. I'll see about an alignment ;as well as, talk to the dealership. Wish me luck and send me money! One day I'll post my sweet 240 with its charcol metal flake badd assness for all to see.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> Well like I said I didn't have the problem with the stock 15's but after I got the new 16's it started. I had them balanced w/ no results.


Were they dynamically-balanced? What machine was used?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

The problem has been resolved! Everyone can rest easy now! I can get back to tearing down the Santa Cruz mountains. It was a tie rod that busted. Thanks for all the help!


----------

